# Does anyone watch project runway?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I love this show! Thankfully it plays when it get home.. (at 4:20 ish am) EEek! 

I've watched a few seasons and just love the people on it. I just watched christian win the 100 thou... I thought his stuff was wonderful but i enjoyed a lot of the stuff i have seen on the newer seasons.. 

Just nice to not have to watch informercials. LOL


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I love this show, I've been watching it since it's first season. The Canadian version wasn't too bad either but Iman drove me a little crazy. I think this was the best season in terms of designers, they're so amazing to throw together an entire designer outfit in 24 hours!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh gosh i know... the judges can be so brutal i love it. LOL

Its gotta be so had to create somthing on the fly without seeming to copy other items done in the past. I personally love the ones where they cant use normal clothing materials.. Like plants, or candy.. whatever.

I think these people are brilliant. lol.


----------

